# Anyone buying the Apple Watch (Edition)?



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for this topic guys, I'm sure many of you will think that it is inappropriate but given that the gold Apple Watch sells for $20000 in China, I thought it would be interesting to know if anyone plans to buy it or what you think about the Apple watch in general.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep I am - I don't think my other watches depreciate fast enough


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

I almost certainly will not. I'm curious enough to buy a non-gold version, but I think I'd have to have my head examined were I to buy a gold Apple Watch. I don't buy computers that come in gold cases, and I see this as little different in that regard. 

I once bought a Vertu phone and even though I enjoyed it and it served me perfectly well, I won't buy a Vertu smartphone. When it comes to purely computerized/digital technology, I just don't feel the need to have those items be luxurious beyond feeling solid and looking nice while being crafted from mundane materials. My audio and video entertainment devices, for example, also are not cased in precious metals.

All the best.


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

not even if it came "free" with a box of cornflakes !


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

chris slack said:


> not even if it came "free" with a box of cornflakes !


Wow free?
I would totally wear it for free.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't wear it for free either. Don't have an iphone so its a non-issue anyway.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Just being called a watch is grinding my teeth away.


----------



## Norms76 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd never buy one, word is that the battery life is 18 hours! That's does not qualify as a watch in my book just a novelty piece that fits on the wrist. For a similar price you could get one of these. No comparison in my book.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Wow free?
> I would totally wear it for free.


I would too. It's not an ugly watch; it's just one on which I don't need to spend $20K. LOL

All the best.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

tigerpac said:


> I wouldn't wear it for free either. *Don't have an iphone* so its a non-issue anyway.


That's the bigger issue for me....I don't currently use an iPhone and I don't especially want to.

All the best.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

I went to try it on and confirmed that no...I will never even consider it


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I went to try it on and confirmed that no...I will never even consider it
> 
> View attachment 3651410
> 
> View attachment 3651418


Well, as long as you don't turn it on, you can think of it as a Beat Haldiman Tank Watch...LOL



















..Or perhaps a sibling to the Black Hole Watch










All the best.


----------



## MattHofstadt (Jan 12, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I went to try it on and confirmed that no...I will never even consider it
> 
> View attachment 3651410
> 
> View attachment 3651418


This is an amazing post. I kind of hope these sort of Apple watch comparison shots become a trend... can we get a thread dedicated to this? :-!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Norms76 said:


> I'd never buy one, word is that the battery life is 18 hours! That's does not qualify as a watch in my book just a novelty piece that fits on the wrist. For a similar price you could get one of these. No comparison in my book.
> 
> View attachment 3647570


The Apple Watch Edition may not be a good deal but it's a hell of a lot better than this watch IMO.


----------



## JEV1A (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a interesting and technological speaking a serious look at the future of wrist-worn computer driven devices. At this point, a wrist device that uses blutooth technology must have access within a certain range of a device such as your I-Phone. So therefore, if you plan on wearing the watch around town, then you will have your device with you as well. So therefore what exactly is the sense of having the watch? Thats is when you do everything the watch can do already? The Industry is counting on a compatibility issue.. such as its easier just to look at my Apple Watch as see the Time, Weather, Limited GPS, call, answer, Voice Mail etc. So you get a instant message or tweet alert on your watch. Now you have to get out your device? If the watch was cloud controlled or could gain access to lets say your Office Computer and the watch had a microprocessing unit, memory, storage and general operating system that your phone has and it worked without support of your phone or other limited range remote device, then we are talking about the future of wearing a computer wrist watch. But for the now, the limited ability, the limited range and the general clunky styling, I would say for myself, no! Although used in Asia for many years as well as Europe, USA buyers of high technology are simply not wearing them. Apple can take that chance but may me a bad idea overall. 
my 2 cents
jv


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

chris slack said:


> not even if it came "free" with a box of cornflakes !


you crazy??? i would, I would eat the corn flakes with milk while listing the gold apple watch to someone in China, after i got my $20000, i will buy my self a Patek and pat my self on the back.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

By the way, I know that everyone says that the Chinese must surely want this watch, but I'm now in China and the affluent people with nice watches don't seem interested in this thing for the most part.

However, I suppose there might be some countryside tuhaos or fu-er-dai with seriously bad taste who might be interested in this.


----------



## tempocalypse (Apr 1, 2014)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I went to try it on and confirmed that no...I will never even consider it
> 
> View attachment 3651410


I don't know, is the Apple Watch even high end? The movement finish doesn't look very impressive compared to the Journe... :-d


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tempocalypse said:


> I don't know, is the Apple Watch even high end? The movement finish doesn't look very impressive compared to the Journe... :-d


High end in term of price only.
But to be fair, this "movement" inside the Apple watch is the result of decades long worldwide advancement of microchips, sensor and battery technology as well refinement of manufacturing process.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I went to try it on and confirmed that no...I will never even consider it
> 
> View attachment 3651410
> 
> View attachment 3651418


So, after subjecting it to the humiliation of sharing your wrist with an Apple watch, are you and your Journe even on speaking terms? ;-)


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder what happens to the gold casing, when the watch becomes obsolete in a year or two. Drawer clutter?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

fargo said:


> I wonder what happens to the gold casing, when the watch becomes obsolete in a year or two. Drawer clutter?


The Apple concierge service put them in an environmentally controlled time capsule so that future generations of Apple fans can praise Jony Ive's design genius


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

shnjb said:


> High end in term of price only.
> But to be fair, this "movement" inside the Apple watch is the result of decades long worldwide advancement of microchips, sensor and battery technology as well refinement of manufacturing process.


I have heard that the finishing on the circuitry is second to none. The solder is hand blued and the processor is engraved with a "fleur-de-pomme" pattern. I takes literally days of sweatshop labour to produce one watch. Here's hoping they have a display caseback on next years version


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I have heard that the finishing on the circuitry is second to none. The solder is hand blued and the processor is engraved with a "fleur-de-pomme" pattern. I takes literally days of sweatshop labour to produce one watch. Here's hoping they have a display caseback on next years version


Touche! LOL

All the best.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I have heard that the finishing on the circuitry is second to none. The solder is hand blued and the processor is engraved with a "fleur-de-pomme" pattern. I takes literally days of sweatshop labour to produce one watch. Here's hoping they have a display caseback on next years version


Don't forget that the Apple Watch Edition movement is crafted from 18k gold computer chips compared to its cheaper, less desirable brothers 

I can only imagine what they would say about my aluminum Journe hahahah!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I buy watches pretty much on look and it doesn't mesmerize me like the ones I've got. Now, make it "pretty" to my eyes and I'd probably have it (but not the gold one) . . .


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I have heard that the finishing on the circuitry is second to none. The solder is hand blued and the processor is engraved with a "fleur-de-pomme" pattern. I takes literally days of sweatshop labour to produce one watch. Here's hoping they have a display caseback on next years version


Haha funny.

Just to be clear, although I will be getting the Apple Watch for work (development), I think it's one of the least desirable Apple products in a decade and the gold Edition pricing is just batshit crazy. I would've guessed $3000-7000 would have been enough for it, given that it will be useless piece of metal once the battery poops out in three years.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

I have enough technology bothering me throughout the day. I will never give up the anachronistic beauty and workmanship of my mechanical watch for a computer on my wrist. Despite what Apple tells me, somehow I think my life will be ok without their watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread moved.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Thread moved.


Wondered where it came from. Also wondering why so few posts in this thread are actually about the Edition.

Anyway, if you don't have the custom gold link bracelet, you ain't baller enough:
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/04/15/custom-gold-link-bracelet-apple-watch/


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> The Apple concierge service put them in an environmentally controlled time capsule so that future generations of Apple fans can praise Jony Ive's design genius


haha.. funny you say this... this is an idea on how to travel thru the universe... to perfect human cloning.... clone yourself, freeze cloned cells, 20 years before reaching planet "whatever" start the process, get to planet "whatever" as a 20 year old. rinse and repeat as needed.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Memphis1 said:


> haha.. funny you say this... this is an idea on how to travel thru the universe... to perfect human cloning.... clone yourself, freeze cloned cells, 20 years before reaching planet "whatever" start the process, get to planet "whatever" as a 20 year old. rinse and repeat as needed.


Off Topic:
You know, cloning has long disturbed me. The act itself bothers me not. I have no moral, legal, ethical or religious objections to it. The problem I have with it is that I don't fully understand to what extent personality is ingrained in one's DNA.

I fear that if/when cloning becomes a generally accessible procedure, it'll also be offered as an elective procedure. That approach to making cloning available necessarily means that rather than having one's friends and enemies decide whether one should be permitted to clone oneself, any miscreant with the money do so can clone him-/herself. And that's to say nothing of (true) idiots, folks who refuse to think rationally, and others who are little more than a drain on society and/or those folks whose DNA is, for the greater good of future generations, best left un-replicated.

Is my comment above giving recalling for you the movie _Gattaca_? It should, for if you've seen that flick, you know exactly the sorts of concerns to which cloning and allowing access to cloning can and eventually would lead, be it in practice or in the halls of debate over how to manage society and populations. I happen to think that human nature, or our ability as masses of individuals to suppress it, hasn't evolved to the point where we can sagely and fairly make choices about whom should be allowed to clone themselves and whom should not, to say nothing of when or why we might choose one way or the other.

All the best.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> Off Topic:
> You know, cloning has long disturbed me. The act itself bothers me not. I have no moral, legal, ethical or religious objections to it. The problem I have with it is that I don't fully understand to what extent personality is ingrained in one's DNA.
> 
> I fear that if/when cloning becomes a generally accessible procedure, it'll also be offered as an elective procedure. That approach to making cloning available necessarily means that rather than having one's friends and enemies decide whether one should be permitted to clone oneself, any miscreant with the money do so can clone him-/herself. And that's to say nothing of (true) idiots, folks who refuse to think rationally, and others who are little more than a drain on society and/or those folks whose DNA is, for the greater good of future generations, best left un-replicated.
> ...


Rest assured that cloning a real human through reproductive human embryonic stem cell cloning is not something many people are working on (mainstream scientists do not work on this and pharma companies have cut their research budgets) and that even if people are trying, it's still far away from being successfully done.
Because of the recent advances in somatic stem cell technology, scientists no longer need to pursue the above with fervor.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about human cloning, by the time it becomes that easy governments will have us all organized from Alpha to Epsilon, performing whatever predestined role was assigned at birth and we will all be losing our minds at soma fueled orgies.

On topic:
That custom gold bracelet is actually a far better investment than the gold Apple Edition. At least you could swap that out when the watch dies. If you gold plated a regular Apple Watch then you have a long term "baller" solution


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> *Rest assured *that cloning a real human through reproductive *human embryonic stem cell cloning is not something many people are working on *(mainstream scientists do not work on this and pharma companies have cut their research budgets) and that even if people are trying, it's still far away from being successfully done.
> 
> Because of the recent advances in somatic stem cell technology, *scientists no longer need to pursue the above with fervor.*


Off Topic:
Good to know, although I don't know how the outcome of one method differs from that of the other. Does the somatic cell approach result in clones that carry potentially different personalities (different from the cell donor) than would those created via the embryonic cell approach? Or vice versa?

I don't really care, given what I know about cloning, what approach scientists/doctors use to create clones, be they human, mineral, plant or non-human animal. I'm a results kind of guy. Most of the time, the means used to achieve justifiable ends aren't things that concern me in the abstract. They might concern me when it comes to having a direct impact on myself or those for/to whom I'm responsible.

All the best.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Somatic stem cells are typically used for therapeutic purposes, with the hope that specific organs and other cell types can be harvested.
Although it's probably feasible to use these to "clone" humans (reproductive cloning) but this isn't the kind of thing people usually work on.
The hESC mentioned above probably can work better for reproductive cloning but religious people have made things difficult to work on these.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

shnjb said:


> Sorry for this topic guys, I'm sure many of you will think that it is inappropriate but given that the gold Apple Watch sells for $20000 in China, I thought it would be interesting to know if anyone plans to buy it or what you think about the Apple watch in general.


Nope...I'm buying a supercharger for my Vette instead.


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

Technology is obsolete as new models come out. That's what makes real watches so attractive. A timeless piece of horology that you can keep forever.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

I had no intention of ever getting an Apple Watch, but as a big apple fan, I was curious to see the watch in action. 10 minutes playing with it confirmed I will never get a smart watch of any sort, let alone an apple watch. Had a little look at the watches they had in the case, and frankly nothing says that the edition is a 10k watch. It looked no different to the others other than the color of the case. How the hell can apple justify the price of that watch??? It didn't look a $100 let alone a $10k one. They should change the name from the Edition to the I Saw You Coming! I can hear Steve Jobs laughing from beyond the grave!!!!


----------



## nemanjad (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting one, but we will see I want to see reviews from peopel is it worth or not..


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

mark_uk said:


> I had no intention of ever getting an Apple Watch, but as a big apple fan, I was curious to see the watch in action. 10 minutes playing with it confirmed I will never get a smart watch of any sort, let alone an apple watch. Had a little look at the watches they had in the case, and frankly nothing says that the edition is a 10k watch. It looked no different to the others other than the color of the case. How the hell can apple justify the price of that watch??? It didn't look a $100 let alone a $10k one. They should change the name from the Edition to the I Saw You Coming! I can hear Steve Jobs laughing from beyond the grave!!!!


Although I usually cringe at the posthumous interpretations of what Steve jobs would think and do, I do wonder what he would have thought of the gold Apple Watch.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Although I usually cringe at the posthumous interpretations of what Steve jobs would think and do, I do wonder what he would have thought of the gold Apple Watch.


Mr. Jobs was a shrewd businessman. I'm sure he'd have thought about it in a business context, that is, if there are people out there who want an expensive version of something Apple offer and that otherwise is no different from the inexpensive version, by all means, Apple may as well make one for them to buy. Whether or not he'd actually authorize the AW Edition for production would depend on its profit projections.

All the best.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> Mr. Jobs was a shrewd businessman. I'm sure he'd have thought about it in a business context, that is, if there are people out there who want an expensive version of something Apple offer and that otherwise is no different from the inexpensive version, by all means, Apple may as well make one for them to buy. Whether or not he'd actually authorize the AW Edition for production would depend on its profit projections.
> 
> All the best.


Apple is the largest company in the world.
Even if they sold 100K Editions and made 8000 dollar profit for total 0.8 bn, it wouldn't make a huge dent on Apple's P&L ($18 bn from last quarter).
I think this is more for the purpose of advertising and marketing than profit driven.
I just wonder if it's the right image for Apple to be about the leading ......... watch company along with the likes of maybe Hublot.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Apple is the largest company in the world.
> *Even if they sold 100K Editions and made 8000 dollar profit for total 0.8 bn*, it wouldn't make a huge dent on Apple's P&L ($18 bn from last quarter).
> I think this is more for the purpose of advertising and marketing than profit driven.
> I just wonder if it's the right image for Apple to be about the leading ......... watch company along with the likes of maybe Hublot.


Trust me, no company on the planet thinks $800M is a sum not worth earning as profit. In Apple's case, profit of that magnitude would offset 13% of their 2104 R&D expense. (Apple Inc. - Annual Report) Put another way, $800M accounts for 51% of the increase in R&D expense from 2013 to 2014.

Successful companies don't get that way by leaving money on the table, so to speak. If a company, even one the size of Apple, can earn $800M by doing nothing other than producing with a gold case the same item they already intend to mass produce with a non-noble metal case, and their projected profit from doing so is $800M, they will consider that $800M as "low hanging fruit" and grab it.

While there are situations that make revenue not worth pursuing, there is no such thing, in the context that we speak re: $800M being the profit for the sale of an alternate version of an existing product, as "not enough profit." When it comes to the bottom line, every dollar counts.

All the best.

P.S.
You may find this article useful: http://www.forbes.com/sites/liyanch...-profitable-are-the-worlds-largest-companies/ .


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> Trust me, no company on the planet thinks $800M is a sum not worth earning as profit. In Apple's case, profit of that magnitude would offset 13% of their 2104 R&D expense. (Apple Inc. - Annual Report) Put another way, $800M accounts for 51% of the increase in R&D expense from 2013 to 2014.
> 
> Successful companies don't get that way by leaving money on the table, so to speak. If a company, even one the size of Apple, can earn $800M by doing nothing other than producing with a gold case the same item they already intend to mass produce with a non-noble metal case, and their projected profit from doing so is $800M, they will consider that $800M as "low hanging fruit" and grab it.
> 
> ...


Before you go on a rant about this side point, 800M is a theoretical number using a purposefully outlandish number (100k).
The real sales number is likely far smaller and profits may also be smaller given special manufacturing arrangements that must have been made.

Are you seriously suggesting that the primary reason Apple has made the Edition is for profit from selling the Edition?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Before you go on a rant about this side point, 800M is a theoretical number using a purposefully outlandish number (100k).
> The real sales number is likely far smaller and profits may also be smaller given special manufacturing arrangements that must have been made.
> 
> *Are you seriously suggesting that the primary reason Apple has made the Edition is for profit from selling the Edition?*


I'm saying that there's a sound business reason for their offering it. Profit is certainly the most directly obvious possible reason, but it's hardly the only one. I wouldn't hazard a guess on why Apple opted to produce the Edition version. That said, the profit impact of every brand level product decision is something every executive considers, even if the impact is zero or negative. That said, I'm certain that Apple expect to make a profit on the sales of the Edition versions, regardless of how little or great the impact of Edition revenue be to the bottom line.

With regard to my original comment, a sound business reason is all Steve Jobs would have likely needed to authorize the production of the Edition.

All the best.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> I'm saying that there's a sound business reason for their offering it. Profit is certainly the most directly obvious possible reason, but it's hardly the only one. I wouldn't hazard a guess on why Apple opted to produce the Edition version. That said, the profit impact of every brand level product decision is something every executive considers, even if the impact is zero or negative. That said, I'm certain that Apple expect to make a profit on the sales of the Edition versions, regardless of how little or great the impact of Edition revenue be to the bottom line.
> 
> With regard to my original comment, a sound business reason is all Steve Jobs would have likely needed to authorize the production of the Edition.
> 
> All the best.


And a business reason such as "hurts brand image" would be enough to cancel the project, although only those inside Apple could know what Steve Jobs would have thought.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> *And a business reason such as "hurts brand image" would be enough to cancel the project,* although *only those inside Apple could know what Steve Jobs would have thought*.


Okay. You need to stop putting words in my mouth. I didn't say or imply anything about "hurting brand image" or what role that might have in Apple's or Mr. Jobs' likeliness to cancel or approve a project, product, or product version. If you'd like to have a discussion with me on this matter, I'll enjoin you in one, but only so long as you refrain from miscasting my statements and let me speak (write) for myself. If you are uncertain about something I wrote, ask for clarification.

Red:
If you want to parse the matter, unless Mr. Jobs left instructions on the matter, even they can't know. Positing what he might have thought is clearly but an entertaining academic pursuit for the likes of you and me. It's entertaining and appropriate because Mr. Jobs is dead. Are Apple's execs better positioned than I to speculate on what Mr. Jobs would have said about moving forward with an Edition version? Well, the ones who were there and who knew him most certainly are.

I am capable only of considering the matter at a high level using publicly available information and a presumption that Mr. Jobs was a strong tactical business manager as well as a visionary leader. Applying my business management skills, experience and education to the matter, I formulated the statement I made earlier regarding how I think Mr. Jobs would have viewed the matter of whether to produce and sell the Edition version of the AW.

I stand by my view that Mr. Jobs would have been fine with Apple's offering the Edition AW if there's a strong business reason to do so. I further maintain that the most obvious reason is profit, but it needn't be the sole reason. I'm certain that producing the Edition didn't happen for anything having to do predominantly with brand image or to demonstrate any company capabilities. Apple is a technology company not a metal working company; fabricating the case of it's products isn't an Apple core competency, although Apple probably cares very much about what the cases look like and how they perform as containers of the tech residing inside them. There is nothing for Apple to prove by merely offering the same computer hardware and software components inside of a gold case instead of a plastic, aluminum, or steel (or any other suitable material) case.

All the best.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how Apple changes their model to avoid manufactured obsolescence in a few years, due to the high price tag of the edition watches


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

tony20009 said:


> Okay. You need to stop putting words in my mouth. I didn't say or imply anything about "hurting brand image" or what role that might have in Apple's or Mr. Jobs' likeliness to cancel or approve a project, product, or product version. If you'd like to have a discussion with me on this matter, I'll enjoin you in one, but only so long as you refrain from miscasting my statements and let me speak (write) for myself. If you are uncertain about something I wrote, ask for clarification.
> 
> Red:
> If you want to parse the matter, unless Mr. Jobs left instructions on the matter, even they can't know. Positing what he might have thought is clearly but an entertaining academic pursuit for the likes of you and me. It's entertaining and appropriate because Mr. Jobs is dead. Are Apple's execs better positioned than I to speculate on what Mr. Jobs would have said about moving forward with an Edition version? Well, the ones who were there and who knew him most certainly are.
> ...


When did I say in the above you meant something or another?
It was my opinion that business reasons could be broad and could include many things besides profit on the said item.


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

They had to. There are companies that make 24k gold casings for the iPhone 6 and iPads and they sell for between 7k and 130k and they can't keep up. Demand is high in Russia, Saudi arabia, and with celebrities.

They are just giving the customers what they want and keeping the profits in house. By the way they sold out the first production run of the gold Apple watch.

Sounds like a good business move to me.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

wbird said:


> They had to. There are companies that make 24k gold casings for the iPhone 6 and iPads and they sell for between 7k and 130k and they can't keep up. Demand is high in Russia, Saudi arabia, and with celebrities.
> 
> They are just giving the customers what they want and keeping the profits in house. By the way they sold out the first production run of the gold Apple watch.
> 
> Sounds like a good business move to me.


Yeah you might be right, although it's just my speculation that they also did it for the same reason Toyota might participate in F1 racing. The Edition is a conversation topic and worthy of fashion magazine spreads (as has been featured on Vogue, etc as well as on celebs wrists)


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

tony20009 said:


> I'm saying that there's a sound business reason for their offering it. Profit is certainly the most directly obvious possible reason, but it's hardly the only one. I wouldn't hazard a guess on why Apple opted to produce the Edition version. That said, the profit impact of every brand level product decision is something every executive considers, even if the impact is zero or negative. That said, I'm certain that Apple expect to make a profit on the sales of the Edition versions, regardless of how little or great the impact of Edition revenue be to the bottom line.
> 
> With regard to my original comment, a sound business reason is all Steve Jobs would have likely needed to authorize the production of the Edition.
> 
> ...


Come now. Surely you don't think yours or my command of the language and its rhetorical styles and constructions are such that we don't both know that the words in read, as presented in the sequence of the conversation, don't imply a question and refer back to my statement in blue. What else could it be? It makes no sense for a company to deliberately erode its brand image and brand image wasn't ever raised as a negative or positive factor. Moreover, whatever the impact of the Edition, to brand image or profit, the downsides clearly weren't seen as sufficient to stem its making it to production.

All the best.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

wbird said:


> *They had to. There are companies that make 24k gold casings for the iPhone 6 and iPads and they sell for between 7k and 130k and they can't keep up. Demand is high in Russia, Saudi arabia, and with celebrities.*
> 
> *They are just giving the customers what they want and keeping the profits in house. *By the way they sold out the first production run of the gold Apple watch.
> 
> Sounds like a good business move to me.


That sounds entirely plausible. It also sounds like the simplest and most straight forward good reason for Apple's offering the Edition: the profit motive.



shnjb said:


> Yeah you might be right, although *it's just my speculation that they also did it for the same reason Toyota might participate in F1 racing. The Edition is a conversation topic and worthy of fashion magazine spreads *(as has been featured on Vogue, etc as well as on celebs wrists)


You may be correct that "image" has something to do with why Apple offer the Edition. It's a plausible motivation. I don't, however, see how a serially produced item bears much relation to the promotional and prototyping purposes a car maker has for participating in F1 racing. The AW has made enough stir on its own, no matter the metal of its case. All the prototyping that needs to happen has already happened; had it not, the AW -- gold, plastic, paper, or otherwise -- would never have managed to get out of the prototype state and into serial production.

Red:
Ad agencies can make any product "worthy" of a fashion magazine spread. In and of itself, Apple most certainly didn't opt to serially produce and offer a gold cased AW primarily to have something they could advertize in magazines like Vogue.

As for what celebs wear, well, they wear what they want, be it expensive or inexpensive. Pharell Williams, for example, appeared on two episodes of _The Voice_ wearing a non-Edition of the AW. Might he also have bought the Edition version? Sure, why not?

All the best.


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

I really should have of included a link but search "gold & co." In England, to read the story here are a couple of pics. By the way you get the iPad free if you stay at the right hotel in Dubai.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't see the direct revenue from the Edition as being the primary motivator for its release. Apple is on the way, if current growth continues, to becoming a trillion dollar company. Their business is basically a giant money printing press. The Edition watch, and its wealthy consumer, make the company and everything they sell more luxury oriented. I don't think they care about the people buying the Edition, rather the increase in people willing to pay for the rest of their product lines.


----------

